# Best Laptop in Rs. 30000  ???



## sainit (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone !!!

Friends, I want to puchase a Laptop.

My budget is limited to maximum upto *33000 Rs.* and I want best VFM product in this budget. Mostly I will use this laptop at home for general applications and games.

*Happy Diwali to All of You !!!*

Thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

There wont be any Game at Rs. 30000/-.... I would vote for *Acer 4710z* (Read the review if possible at this forum) which is Rs. 30k + TAX now 

Wrong Section I would say !!!


----------



## Cyclone (Oct 30, 2007)

Try the hp pavillion dv 2000 and the Compaq Presario v6608AU, they're both 33-35 methinks, and if the dealer is a friend of yours, nothing like it 

They were Digit's Gold 'n Silver in the <50k budget model category in the mag's laptop shootout issue (may, was it?)


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 31, 2007)

If u want better performance go 4 ACCER & if u want  stylish Laptop den go 4 HP.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 31, 2007)

i bought a HP laptop for Rs. 30000 from USA Specs
1gb RAM
80 GB HDD
Vista compatible


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

> 2.8ghz


???
LOL, did you get a P-IV or something?


----------



## sainit (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello Guys,

My first perference is for *"Performance, Build Quality, Ergonomics"* in approximately 30000 Rs.

and pls also tell me which model of Acer is Best VFM in this budget. 
How is after sale service they will provide ?
Will they provide any *OS CD* with Laptop and any other software budle?
Is there any *special schemes on the Festival Occassion *from any Brand like HP, DELL, IBM, ACER etc. ?

Thanks to all of you


----------



## evewin89 (Nov 1, 2007)

1st & the most imp. thing many brand promisess about their good after sales service,before the sale of their products ,but after selling their product most  of the time the customers b'cum unknown 2 them..



			
				pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> i bought a HP laptop for Rs. 30000 from USA Specs
> 1gb RAM
> 80 GB HDD
> Vista compatible
> 2.8ghz


  can u tell me which model PROCESSOR is it?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 1, 2007)

intel


----------

